# Snack Stick temp questions



## cbrhunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys, I have some left over pheasant that I'm going to try turning into snack sticks mixed with some pork and beef. Is 165 the correct temp to go to on the sticks due to the poultry? Will definitely have cure in them

Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup

Not much higher or ya will fat the pork out.


----------

